# Orlando: Medical and First Aid Options



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2006)

I think I am coming down with a Cold or an Allergy


----------



## snowlady (Feb 8, 2006)

*Thank You*

Thanks for posting this information. When my son was only 3 he had a high fever and ended up with an ear infection while we were staying at Disney. I always bring my thermometer and some tylenol or advil in case someone gets a fever in the middle of the night! It's nice to have this list of options too!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 8, 2006)

*Storefront Immediate Medical Care Facilities*

On our most recent Orlando vacations, we have not needed medical help. 

But twice before when we were there, The Chief Of Staff was coming down with something -- an eye infection 1 time & I don't remember what the other time. 

Fortunately, immediate care medical facilities were not hard to find right near the resort where we were staying.  The doctor even looked up our medical plan, charged us the regular co-pay, & billed the plan for the rest. 

Next time we needed medical attention when we were in town, we went right to the same place.  The doctor even remembered us.  We think of him now as our regular out-of-town family doctor. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------



## Miss Marty (Feb 8, 2006)

*I have ....   Bronchitis*

This was my first trip to a Walk In Medical Care
and the doctor, staff and service were excellent


----------



## Nancy (Feb 8, 2006)

*Hope you feel better soon*

Marty,

Hope to antibiotics help and you are feeling better soon.  It's awful to be sick on vacation.

Nancy


----------



## nanc65093 (Feb 8, 2006)

Marty, 
We've used that same urgent care with an eye infection with Great results. Be sure to use extra sunscreen while you're on antibiotics!!!!  Get Well Soon....Nancy nurse


----------



## AwayWeGo (Feb 9, 2006)

*That's The Doctor Who Takes Care Of Us When We're In Orlando.*



			
				Marty Giggard said:
			
		

> Buena Vista Urgent Care
> Dr. Daryanani
> 8216 World Center Dr,
> Orlando, FL 32821
> Phone (407) 465-1110


Hey, that's our regular out-of-town family doctor.

That biaxin should have you feeling better real quick. 

Glad to hear you got such good treatment from Dr. Daryanani. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.


----------

